# SV silicone bags?



## Suprnova74 (Nov 21, 2021)

Has anyone used silicone bags for their sous vide?  how do they compare versus ziploc or traditional vacuum bags?  Are there any other alternatives to plastic bags?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 21, 2021)

You can use some silicone bags but not all. Stasher brand is one that is Sous vide safe. I have used our stasher bags without issue. Just be mindful to keep the openings above the water.


----------



## dr k (Nov 25, 2021)

I think all vac bags are plasticizer and BPA free 4 mil. About 11"x100 ' $20+  roll.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 25, 2021)

Ziploc


----------

